# صابون زين العرايس لتبييض وتنعيم الجسم من الامااارات



## اشواق 123 (31 أكتوبر 2011)

تحذير هام احذرو التقليد :أخواتي 95% من الصابون اللي في الاسواق مغشوش ولا يصنع في المغرب بل في بلدان تانية ومصانع لا توفر ادنى معايير الجوده لهادا نجده يتباع في الاسواق باسعار خيالية اقل من السعر الاصلي للمنتج الحقيقي الاصلي



أخواتي الغاليات.


اليوم جبتلكم الصابون البلدي التونسي الأصلي (زين للعرائس) بجميع أنواعه 


الصابون البلدي هو عبارة عن صابون يستخرج من خلاصة الزيتون بعد عصره لإستخراج الزيت لونه بني غامق و يأتي علي شكل عجينة عكس الصابون المتعارف عليه .علي مدي 50 عاما من الخبرة طورت دار زين للعناية بالبشرة الصابون البلدي بإضافة مستخلصات الأعشاب الطبيعية و الزيوت لتقدم لك سيدتي باقة متكاملة للعناية بالجسم.


يحتوي الصابون التونسي للعرائس على كمية كبيره من الفيتامينات والنباتات الطبيعيه والزيوت الطبيعيه
متخذاً المواد والاعشاب الطبيعيه كمادة رئيسيه في تنشيط الدوره الدمويه للجلد .ولهذا يشهد الخبراء وجميع زبائننا من داخل البلد وخارجه بأنه هذا المنتج استطاع ان يعيد شباب الجلد مع ليونة دائمه كما يزيل التوتر اليومي


جميع أنواع الصابون مفيدة بعد أستعمال مكثف في:- ازالة سواد الابطين والفخذين والرقبه
- ازالة البقع السوداء من الجسم
- معالجة تشققات الجلد والارجل
- يقضي على البهاق والصدفيه
- يستخرج الاوساخ من الجلد
- يخفف دوالي الساقين
- يزيل الشحوم الزائده من الجسم
- يزيل الرائحه الكريهه من الجسم
- يزيل الخلايا الميته من الجلد
- يزيل ترهلات الجلد
- يحمي الجسم من الاكزيمه والامراض الجلديه والحكه






الحجم : 300 غرام في كل علبة


لتجار الجملة نوفر أسعار خاصة جداا لدا المرجوا ارفاق الطلبية بالبيانات التالية:



-الإسم


-المدينة


-الكمية


-النكهة


- رقم الهاتف


الصابون متوفر بالأعشاب و الزيوت التالية



















مجمـــوعة الصابون البــــلدي زيــــن للعــــرائسالصابون البلدي زين للعـرائس هو عبارة عن صابون يستخرج من خلاصة الزيتون 
بعد عصره لإستخراج الزيت و يأتي على شكل عجين على مدى 50 عاما من الخبرة 
طور مركز الزين للتجميل التقليدي الصابون البلدي بإضافة مستخلصات الأعشاب 
الطبيعية و الزيوت لتقدم لكي سيدتي باقة متكاملة للعناية بالجسم


من خصائص صابون بلدي زين للعرائسيجعل البشرة جميلة وكلها إشعاعا -
يزيل جميع الأوساخ والخلايا الميتة من الجسم -
يغذي البشرة و يجعلها ناعمة لأنه يحتوي على فيتامينات -
مناسب لجميع أنواع الجلد -
ينقي ويطهر الوجه والجسم ويزيده نعومة 












صابون بلدي بالعكر الفاسي


صابون بلدي بالعكرالفاسي 300 غرام
ـ لتبييض البشرة وتوحيد لونها 
ـ ازالة الجلد الميت
ـ تنعيم الجسم
ـ إ زالة السواد وتوحيد للون البشرة وإكسابها اللون الوردي
...ـ التخفيف من حبوب الشباب التي تكون بالظهر


يساعد على تجميل وتنعيم الجسم








الصابون البــــلدي بالصبـــــار


يزيل كل الخلايا الميتة من الجسم يعمل على تصفية وتنظيف وتعقيم البشرة، تخفيف ترهلات معالجة تشققات الجسم بفضل زييت الزيتون والصبار تحتوي على عنآصر هامة للمحافظة على سلامة وحيوية البشرة والجلد


صابون بلدي بالصبــار 300 غرام
- يشفي الحروق والجروح بسرعة فائقة
- يستعمل لتهدئة داء المفاصل
- يعالج حب الشباب وأي التهابات جلدية أخرى
- يعمل كمادة مطرية لبشرة الجلد ومضاد للفطريات
- يعزز من القدرة المناعية للجسم
- ومفيد جدا للجرب وحروق الشمس ولسعات الحشرات














صابون بلدي باللوز الحار


صابون بلدي باللوز الحار300 غرام


صابون بلدي زين للعرائس باللوز المر للتنحيف و تخفيف الترهلات
















صابون بلدي بزيت الأركان


صابون بلدي بزيت الأركان 300 غرام
- يستعمل ضد جفاف البشرة لتوفره على فيتامين ي
- يظفي عليها نوعا من ليونة وقد استعمل مند عصور عديدة من طرف نساء الامازيغ
- مضاد للتجاعيد
- صافي يستعمل في تجميل البشرة ومنع ظهور الاكزيما وجفاف البشرة ويقوي الأظافر


يعمل على إزالة الخلايا الميتة ويعالج تشققات الجلد والأرجل، يقضي على البهاق والصدفية، كما يحمي الجسم من الكزيمة والأمراض الجلدية والحكة، يساعد على شد مسام الجلد ويجعله دوما شبابا












صابون بلدي بالبابونج


صابون بلدي بالبابونج 300 غرام


صابون فاخر يحتوي على نسبة عالية من خلاصة البابونج، أفضل النباتات الملطفة والمعقمة للبشرة والجلد يحتوي على مادة الأزولين التي لها الفضل في علاج كثير من الأمراض الجلدية لذلك فإنه يعمل على تصفية وتنضيف وتعقيم البشر...ة وإزالة الخلايا الميتة


- يشفي الالتهابات الجلدية بسرعة
- يقتل الخلايا السرطانية ويحافظ على الخلايا الطبيعية للجسم









صابون بلدي بالحامض


الصابون البــــلدي بالحامض 300 غرام


يزيل كل الخلايا الميتة من الجسم يمنع رائحة الجسد والعرق، إزالة سواد الإبط والفخدين والرقبة مع بياض الجسم












صابون بلدي بالخزامة


صابون بلدي بالخزامة 300 غرام
- يمنع رائحة الجسد و العرق
- إزالة سواد الابط والفخدين والرقبة
- إزالة البقع السوداء من الجسم
- معالجة تشققات الجلد والارجل
- يقضي على البهك والصدفية
- يزيل الرائحة الكريهة من الجسم
- يحمي الجسم من الكزيما والامراض الجلدية والحكة


يزيل كل الخلايا الميتة من الجسم معالجة تشققات الجلد والأرجل يصفي الجسم وينعم القدمين















صابون بلدي بالحبة السوداء


الصابون البــــلدي بالحبة السوداء 300 غرام


تغدية البشرة وإعطائها قوة ونضارة مما يساعد على تأخير ظهور التجاعيد، تخليص الجسم من الباكتيريا المسببة للرائحة ومنحه عطرا طبيعيا جميل ، يعتني بالبشرة لاسيما البشرة الحساسة والمتعبة أو المتضررة من آثار جلدية م...رضية مثل الإكزيمة والصدفية، المساعدة على التخلص من الحبوب والتقليل من ظهورها













صابون بلدي بالنيلة الزرقاء


صابون بلدي بالنيلة الزرقاء 300 غرام
- يطلع كل الخلايا الميتة من الجسم 
- يعالج تشققات الجلد والارجل
- يزيل الشحوم الزائدة من الجسم
- يصفي الجسم و ينعم القدمين


يزيل كل الخلايا الميتة من الجسم يمنع رائحة الجسد والعرق، إزالة سواد الإبط والفخدين والرقبة مع بياض الجسم















صابون بلدي بالبرتقال


صابون بلدي بالبرتقال 300 غرام
- يمنع من الشيخوخة المبكرة وهو مصفي للدم
- تساعد على شد مسام البشره وترطيبها و تنعشها
- مفيده لجميع انواع البشره سواء اكانت جافه او دهنيه او مختلطه
- يساعد على شد مسام الجلد الواسعه وينقي البشره الدهنيه
- يحتوي على حمض السيتريك المضاد للتأكسد وفيتامينات (إ ، س، ب2، ب3 ) ، اضافة الى الحديد والكالسيوم ، ومقاوم لأثار التقدم في السن وتليين الجلد وتنشيطه وتاخير ظهور البقع الداكنه


يزيل كل الخلايا الميتة من الجسم معالجة تشققات الجلد والأرجل يصفي الجسم وينعم القدمين مفيد للقشور التي تعلق بالجسم
















صابون بلدي بالتفاح


الصابون البــــلدي بالتفـــاح 300 غرام


يزيل كل الخلايا الميتة من الجسم يعمل على تصفية وتنظيف وتعقيم البشرة، تخفيف ترهلات معالجة تشققات الجسم بفضل زييت الزيتون والصبار تحتوي على عنآصر هامة للمحافظة على سلامة وحيوية البشرة والجلد














صابون بلدي بالــــورد


صابون بلدي بالورد 300 غرام
- تغذية البشرة وإعطائها قوة ونضارة مما يساعد على تأخر ظهور التجاعيد 
- تخليص الجسم من البكتريا المسببة للرائحة ومنحه عطراً طبيعياً جميل 
- وهو مصنوع من مواد طبيعية تعتني بالبشرة لاسيما البشرة الحساسة والمتعبة أو المتضررة من اثار جلدية مرضية مثل الاكزيما والصدفية
- توحيد لون الجسم وخصوصا المنطقة الحساسة والمساعدة علي التخلص من الحبوب والتقليل من ظهروها 


يزيل كل الخلايا الميتة من الجسم معالجة تشققات الجلد والأرجل يصفي الجسم وينعم القدمين يعمل على الإسترخاء وتهدئة الأعصاب














احذروا المنتوجات المقلدة.
منتوجات فاسدة فاقدة للجودة وخطيرة على الصحة، تخرب المواد المزورة المستهلكة صحة المواطن وتوقعه في مضاعفات خطيرة، المواد الزائفة تشكل خطرا كبيرا على صحة المواطن المستهلك وسلامته،إن التسمم وإنعدام الظروف الملائمة للتصنيع تدعو بالجزم إلى أن أغلبية هذه المواد لا تتوفر فيها الشروط الصحية اللازمة





اللهم لك الحمد والشكر لااله الا انت وحدك لا شريك لك انك على كل شيء قدير


----------

